# Chat, E-mail & Jail



## MergeLeft (Jun 17, 2007)

Virococha711 posted a scary article in CoffeeTable "Yikes!!!!!"
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=114835#post114835
I posted a reply for some tips for E-security in light of recent news re: leo spying in the US. Mods, if I'm wrong, lemme know so I can lash myself, but I think everybody should check out his thread to stay safe.

As the wise dudes of Steely Dan wrote in Kid Charlemagne many moons ago:

Clean this mess up else we'll all end up in jail
Those test tubes and the scale
Just get them all out of here
Is there gas in the car
Yes, there's gas in the car
I think the people down the hall
Know who you are

Careful what you carry
'cause the man is wise
You are still an outlaw in their eyes


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 18, 2007)

The follwing is excerpted from the Washington Post, Thursday June 14, 2007. Based on history, it would be naive to assume all these "violations" of legal spying by leo within the US were related to "terrorism." One of the FBI's jobs is drug enforcement, and they use the tools available to them. The full article is at:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/06/13/AR2007061302453.html?referrer=email
 

*FBI Finds It Frequently Overstepped in Collecting Data*
By John Solomon
Washington Post Staff Writer
Thursday, June 14, 2007; A01
*An internal FBI audit has found that the bureau potentially violated the law or agency rules more than 1,000 times while collecting data about domestic phone calls, e-mails and financial transactions in recent years, far more than was documented in a Justice Department report in March that ignited bipartisan congressional criticism.*
The new audit covers just 10 percent of the bureau's national security investigations since 2002, and so *the mistakes in the FBI's domestic surveillance efforts probably number several thousand, *bureau officials said in interviews. The earlier report found 22 violations in a much smaller sampling.
*The vast majority of the new violations were instances in which telephone companies and Internet providers gave agents phone and e-mail records the agents did not request and were not authorized to collect*. The agents retained the information anyway in their files, which mostly concerned suspected terrorist or espionage activities.
But two dozen of the newly-discovered violations involved agents' requests for information that U.S. law did not allow them to have, according to the audit results provided to The Washington Post. Only two such examples were identified earlier in the smaller sample.
*FBI officials said the results confirmed what agency supervisors and outside critics feared, namely that many agents did not understand or follow the required legal procedures and paperwork requirements when collecting personal information with one of the most sensitive and powerful intelligence-gathering tools of the post-Sept. 11 era -- the National Security Letter, or NSL.*
*Such letters are uniformly secret and amount to nonnegotiable demands for personal information -- demands that are not reviewed in advance by a judge.* *More than 19,000 such letters were issued in 2005 seeking 47,000 pieces of information, mostly from telecommunications companies.* But with this growth came abuse of the newly relaxed rules, a circumstance first revealed in the Justice Department's March report by Inspector General Glenn A. Fine.
In 10 additional investigations, FBI agents used NSLs to request other information that the relevant laws did not allow them to obtain. *Officials said that, for example, agents might have requested header information from e-mails -- such as the subject lines -- even though NSLs are supposed to be used to gather information only about the e-mails' senders and the recipients, not about their content.*
The FBI audit also identified three dozen violations of rules requiring that NSLs be approved by senior officials and used only in authorized cases. *In 10 instances, agents issued National Security Letters to collect personal data without tying the requests to specific, active investigations --* as the law requires -- either because, in each case, an investigative file had not been opened yet or the authorization for an investigation had expired without being renewed.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 18, 2007)

1st this forum is located in Holland which we all know is an MJ freindly country. I would recommend using a very secure email like hushmail dot com or something as there is no transfer of personal information and is heavily encrypted.
Also never give out personal information. When I order seeds it is with a money order and order form. That way there is not "electronic" communication from me to the seedbank. 
with chat or email you NEVER know who is on the other side, so no matter what don't put your head on the chopping block IMHO.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 19, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> 1st this forum is located in Holland which we all know is an MJ freindly country. I would recommend using a very secure email like hushmail dot com or something as there is no transfer of personal information and is heavily encrypted.
> Also never give out personal information. When I order seeds it is with a money order and order form. That way there is not "electronic" communication from me to the seedbank.
> with chat or email you NEVER know who is on the other side, so no matter what don't put your head on the chopping block IMHO.


 
 Ok wat if u dont live in holland you still can talk about mj thats not a crime.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 19, 2007)

one more thing does the police look over this site???????????????????????


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 19, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> one more thing does the police look over this site???????????????????????


 

It would be very naive to think (LEO)they do not...As MUTT said never post personal info!

I would add, NEVER try to hook up with someone for seeds, equipment, pot...on this or any other site!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 19, 2007)

yea that would be smart lol.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 23, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> Ok wat if u dont live in holland you still can talk about mj thats not a crime.


 
:spit: Yeah, sometimes just talking is a crime. The most obvious one is conspiracy.


----------



## HGB (Jun 23, 2007)

paranoia will destroy you  

:headbang2:


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 23, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> paranoia will destroy you
> 
> :headbang2:


 
LMAO!!!


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 24, 2007)

i feel the need, the need to sow the mighty seed!


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 25, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> paranoia will destroy you
> 
> :headbang2:


 
:clap: PARANOIA! 3 great decades dissin de law & doin no time.


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jun 30, 2007)

i WANT TO DOWNLOAD SOME PICS BUT WHEN I STARTED TO MY COMPUTER SAID IT MIGHT NOT BE SAFE????MAYBE IM JUST PARANOID BUT WITH ALL THE   ...... GOING DOWN BETWEEN THE U.S. AND CANADA IT MAKES ME WONDER!!!!READ UP ON THE LATEST NEWS ON MJ!!!CHECK OUT VIDEOS ON ...YOU TUBE....SEED COMPANIES AND CUSTOMERS ARE GETTING BUSTED EVERYWHERE!!!!!BE SAFE!!!!GROW ON!!!!!!!!


----------

